# KUNMING | Hafo Center | 100m+ | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Yongxin Group

http://www.yxgroup.cc/news_view.php?id=180
http://times.clzg.cn/html/2013-08/14/content_371071.htm


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-10-31 by El.lucifer 

PREP


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

a bit of a weird top, but i can imagine it being beautifully lit at night!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-11-25 by El.lucifer


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Crane eden


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the bridge makes it so much better! :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By gzttaotao


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

decent buildings but the top is a poor design.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*possible new design. No twins anymorehno:
The surroundings are rising, but i can't figure out wether the main tower is on hold or U/C*



























The plot 23.03.15









29.10.15 by xpch


















07.01.16 by xpch









18.02.16 by xpch


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

From April 2017

No twins


----------

